# Happy World Animal Day



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I wish you all a Happy World Animal Day and Days with lots of fabulous moments with your pets and send you two photos. They are all rescued and adopted dogs. They all have have interesting stories.
However; I will only quote a couple.
Lady ( GR) her mum was found by a dear volunteer friend as pregnant. She homed all of them . However, she came across with Tarcin after a year on the street again( So, she never homed him and kept her as her own dog.
OScar; unfortunately deceased in 2017
Tarcin Whiskey happily with his owner. He was rescued from a shelter and kept as the fix dog of volunteer's household 
Gino: adopted to US ( MA). He was found about when he was 6 months old in the forest. An animal friendly office kept him but made a wrong homing. I knew that the man who adopted him could not take care of him. He was a nice person but the type who lets his dog roam on the streets. His own dog was lost this day. He was keeping his dog outside of the apartment not inside home. No fence. He was free. I looked for that golden everywhere for months.I am sure he ended up at a backyard breeder because he was not neutered or someone tried to sell him . Yes, children or drug addicted people steal them only for USD 10. So, Gino's faith was not different. He told us that he has given it to a beach employee. And after one month, he appeared on the street of a lady whom I homed the cudest English Setter. He was very skinny,hungry, full of fleas. And after 5 months his luck turned and he flew to US to his forever family.
Bendis: is the star foster golden. She shows all the hospitality to our rescued dogs sharing her food, bed and the attention of her pawrent. If anyone wants to adopt a puppy, we first introduced them to Bendis to change their mind so that they understand how wonderful & loverly a trained adult golden golden can be.
Angie: Yes , miracles happens. As a 3months old puppy, she had an accident on the street where the Bendis' family has a coffee shop. She was hit by a car. And another angelic family appeared. They were the owner of the building. They took her to the vet and helped her get back on feet again. Since then, Angie became their dog. So accidents happen for a reason also0

Please always consider to adopt or foster. If you cannot, please donate even a small amount to those animals who need your assistance. Over the years I realized that each animal I rescued, basically added years to my own dogs. Two of my dogs for which the vets told me euthanize, are still alive. One of them renal failure and the other cancer. I do not know how long more. But , I just know that as long as I help their friends in need, the universe is giving back to my own dogs.
Have a great day!!!!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for rescuing these beautiful souls.


----------

